# 2000 12v vr6 gti dyno (intake exhaust chip)



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

dyno'd my gti at a local dyno day today, pretty satisfied with the results for what i have done to it.

2000 12v vr6
-c2 flash
-pflow intake
-eurosport 2.5'' catback

*164 whp/180 wtq*










There was another vr6 that put down 179whp, but had intake, exhaust, chip, cams so I think my numbers are pretty decent


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

*Here is a video of the run*
[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/kb6037/5112684112/lightbox/[/video]


----------



## vr6jake (Apr 22, 2005)

did there chip delete the SAI and rear o2?


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

no it did not. i don't have a sai delete or test pipe so it doesn't matter for me. they do have a "high flow cat" tune that may delete the rear o2 though


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

Any clue what happened at 4100?


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

i would assume it's the intake crossover thing but not positive


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

I'll look through our graphs for VR's and see if there is a trend..


----------



## SandManT1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice.. I need to dyno mine after I get an intake on it. You think a chip would really help with a stock 12v? What would it be good for? Serious question.


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

yup makes more of a difference than intake or exhaust. definitely worth the money:thumbup:


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

Any idea what stock whp is? and are you positive that the only mods the other VR had were chip cams intake and exhaust? Because 179whp is great for that. If cams were the only thing he had over you then it was about 15whp which is a really nice gain, and with a lightweight flywheel and pulleys i cant see why 190whp wouldnt be out of the question.


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

stock for a 12v is in the 150s i believe. the guy said he had intake chip exhaust and cams. not sure specifically what cams he had so maybe he had something pretty aggressive...


----------

